# no power to joystick



## 2004f250

Still got no power to the joystick, New solenoid, Waste of forty bucks!, checked fuses, plugs, double checked splices I made to turn signals(these are the only things that work on the plow)Double checked connection to the accessory wire. what next? Its been two days, I could use some help


----------



## cubicinches

In the branch of the control harness that goes to the motor relay, you've got three small gauge wires... Two go to the small terminals on the relay. The other is red with a green tracer, and has a larger eyelet on it. It MUST go to the large terminal on the relay which is constant hot... the one with the large gauge cable which comes directly from the battery. Sounds like you've got this wire on the wrong side of the relay.


----------



## cubicinches

And you got way boned if you paid $40 for a motor relay. They're like $15 list price. Sorry...


----------



## Philbilly2

Check your grounds


----------



## 2004f250

Thanks for the advice. I will check these things out in a couple of hours. As far as the soleniod yeah Stay away from Martin Tires in Worcester. The only place with fisher parts that I could find yesterday. Live and learn!


----------



## cubicinches

2004f250;1520970 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will check these things out in a couple of hours. As far as the soleniod yeah Stay away from Martin Tires in Worcester. The only place with fisher parts that I could find yesterday. Live and learn!


Let us know how you make out. Good luck.


----------



## 2004f250

Thank You!!!


----------



## unhcp

Is it fixed?


----------



## 2004f250

unfortunately no. I'm getting power to hot side of the rely nothing to the top. I get no voltage to the joystick and no lights except blinkers. I've missed something. Could there be a problem with the red accessory wire coming out of the joystick harness going under the dash? Should I be getting voltage from this wh/bl wire


----------



## cubicinches

2004f250;1521097 said:


> unfortunately no. I'm getting power to hot side of the rely nothing to the top. I get no voltage to the joystick and no lights except blinkers. I've missed something. Could there be a problem with the red accessory wire coming out of the joystick harness going under the dash? Should I be getting voltage from this wh/bl wire


Do you have parking lights on the plow? The parking light circuit is what triggers the isolation module to switch the truck lights to plow lights when the plugs at the grill are connected. There's a wire in the driver's side headlamp plug in harness that needs to be spliced into the parking lights on the truck.

Also, did you check the red/green wire at the relay? That powers up the isolation module. And, as Philbilly said, check all of your grounds... Black/orange wires.

You wont have power to the motor side of the relay until you energize the relay with the controller. If the controller is not powered up, then you'll go no further than that. But if the isolation module isn't powered up, then neither will the controller. Start checking things with a test light.


----------



## 2004f250

ok. I thought only the blinkers wires had to be spliced, I assumed the head lights only need to be plugged into the plugs coming off he harness. I'll go check this right now


----------



## 2004f250

No parking lights on the plow. headlights an blinkers. Blinkers work. found no other wires in the light harness coming from the Module. Still unsure about the white and blue wire under the dash next to the tow package. When I removed the joystick from the previous truck the red wire coming from the joystick wire was attached to this but I'm unsure of the voltage if any that supposed to coming through. Red ad green wire check out as well as the grounds


----------



## cubicinches

2004f250;1521130 said:


> ok. I thought only the blinkers wires had to be spliced, I assumed the head lights only need to be plugged into the plugs coming off he harness. I'll go check this right now


Yep. Gotta have the parking light wire spliced into the truck harness. And confirm power to the red wire to the controller.


----------



## 2004f250

ok boss all set. apparently i did not spice the red wire with the Wh/Bl under the dash correctly. I used the quick splice tas and did not crimp them tight enough. I have lights and power to the pump, all is good. It sucks not having enouigh dough to have this stuff done. Thank you for your help and advice really appreciate it. Now I'm gonna read through prior post and try to figure out how to service the pump/motor


----------



## mainerenegade

Hey! Sorry to rob this thread but i have noticed people with good answers help diagnose his problems here with his plow., I myself have a mm2 setup with a 4 plug module . I was not getting any of my lights or power to my joy stick as well. But after reading this thread i currently have my lights working fine. The red green wire was on the wrong side of the solenoid. Switched a everything in the lights works mint. Now the problem is still no power to the joy stick. I did every thing listed in this thread to try to fix this problem. I retraced the whole wiring harness and everything is put in the correct spot. Still no power to the joy stick. Any suggestions? It is on a 2000 ford f250


----------



## 2004f250

I checked the accesary wire under the dash going to the joystick and that fixed my problem. this wire is white and blue and connects to the red wire comig from the joystick harness.


----------



## unhcp

Bad joystick?


----------



## mainerenegade

Just an update on my progress.

Re checked to see if everything was plugged in to the correct spot. It was

Cleaned all grounds and re connected them. Still no power to joy stick.

Put the acessory wire into three different switch fuses. still nothing.

So went back to testing all power wires. I have power to the isolation box where the power goes to the plow motor .

starting checking each female end of the harness that plugs into the plow. As soon as i touched the one that transfer power from the joystick to the plow motor i heard a click in the isolation box. so i plugged all the harnesess into each other. Went back to the joystick and had power :yow!:

Tried it and now everything works.


----------



## Lexino

Hey guys new to the site hopping you can help.. I have a 05 f350 plow worked when I put it away then I did a front end Change to a 2016 with a new bed and tail gate. So my 05 now looks like a 2016.. My question is will LED head lights and turn signal bulbs make the plow not work ? I have a western straight blade with a 4 port iso box ? I hook up plow and I get nothing no lights no power to joy stick. I ck the two fuses in the harness


----------



## Lexino

Oops ... two fuses in the harnes under the dash all good. I have power going to the iso box on the two wires that have the fuses but still nothing . Ck the grounds all clean and good . Ck the green wire to make sure it was in the right spot and it is. The solenoid is new so that’s y I check it out. I’m totally lost as to y it’s not working . I never touched anything to do with the plow wires doing my front end change. So I’m thinking the LED head lights and turns have something to do with it... any help would be appreciate it Because my brother in law is moving and that’s where I stored my plow. Now I need to move it and I have nothing!!! Pls help!! Thanks


----------



## cwren2472

Lexino said:


> Oops ... two fuses in the harnes under the dash all good. I have power going to the iso box on the two wires that have the fuses but still nothing . Ck the grounds all clean and good . Ck the green wire to make sure it was in the right spot and it is. The solenoid is new so that's y I check it out. I'm totally lost as to y it's not working . I never touched anything to do with the plow wires doing my front end change. So I'm thinking the LED head lights and turns have something to do with it... any help would be appreciate it Because my brother in law is moving and that's where I stored my plow. Now I need to move it and I have nothing!!! Pls help!! Thanks


First, it is better to start a new thread with a question than to revive a 6 year old one.

Stupid question, but you are at the plow now with it connected? I assume you are aware that the plow must be connected for the controller to turn on.

If so, you said you checked the green wire - I'm not sure what wire that is; there is a _red _wire which is at the fuse panel for the ignition. If that wire came loose at any point during the switch over, the controller will not turn on. That is the first thing I would check.

The LED headlights will not affect the controller turning on; aftermarket lights may or may not work with the module and may affect the light functions but won't affect the controller.


----------



## Lexino

Sorry first time ever asking... at the solenoid he said to check the red wire with the green strip.. I did and have power. When I plug the plow to the truck nothing happens..


----------



## cwren2472

Lexino said:


> Sorry first time ever asking... at the solenoid he said to check the red wire with the green strip.. I did and have power. When I plug the plow to the truck nothing happens..


Check the fuse panel wire as I described. It will be red and typically has a clip that connects to an existing fuse


----------



## Lexino

Check the fuse all are good. I just Checked the 11 pin harness and have no power going to it but the grounds are working .


----------



## cwren2472

Lexino said:


> Check the fuse all are good. .


What fuse in the panel is that red wire going to?


----------



## Lexino

I have power at the fuses in the plow harness. Also poked those wires at the I SO box and have power down to there so the box is getting power from them .. no power to any wire on the solenoid except the one coming off the battery the solenoid is new.
Power for red wire under dash is a Constant power out of the fuses box.. it has been that was for 5 years and worked. I poked the red wire were it go into the harness under the dash and I have power. That wire is one of the fuses in the harness at the front of the truck witch also has power. It’s like the iso box doesn’t know the plow is hooked up.


----------



## cwren2472

A bad 11 pin connector can cause it. Toucan try taking a wire and jumping pins 2 & 7 in the diagram below (on the truck side light harness) and see if the controller turns on. If it does, the plow side light harness is bad


----------



## Lexino

I have no power at any of the 11. I tryed jumping them anyways and nothing.


----------



## cwren2472

Lexino said:


> I have no power at any of the 11. I tryed jumping them anyways and nothing.


you wouldn't have power at the 11 pin harness if it's not plugged into the plow because the plug has to be connected for that plug to be live


----------



## Lexino

Truck is plugged into plow now. Big storm is coming so I’m done out here for today . I have no power at the 11pin hooked to the plow or unhooked.. tryed jumping as you said and have no light at joy stick and I have two of them and nether work.


----------



## Randall Ave

When you did your conversion, my bet is you lost a ground. Time to get out a Ohm meter and check the circuits. Not hard to do.


----------



## Lexino

Not to hard to do .. lol hitting with a test light I get.. ohm meter I never did understand.. have one just not sure how it works... guess ill have to google it... what would I be checking and where? Hey thanks !!! Any help is better then none..


----------



## Lexino

Is there any way to test the iso box? Let’s say a bench test to know if it’s good or not.. I have another iso box from a friend and he said it worked but sold the truck and didn’t need it anymore so I put that one on my truck and still nothing . So two controlers and two iso box’s and nothing . I’ll ck the grounds tomorrow. Any thoughts on where I should start would be helpful.. Again big thanks...


----------



## cwren2472

Lexino said:


> Is there any way to test the iso box? Let's say a bench test to know if it's good or not.. I have another iso box from a friend and he said it worked but sold the truck and didn't need it anymore so I put that one on my truck and still nothing . So two controlers and two iso box's and nothing . I'll ck the grounds tomorrow. Any thoughts on where I should start would be helpful.. Again big thanks...


Verify you have ground at port 2, pin c on the module. Also verify you have a ground at the black/Orange wire at the solenoid.

You can confirm ground by putting the clip for the test light on the positive post on the battery










If you are missing ground at the solenoid black/orange, then either you have a problem at the battery or with the power/ground cable.

Missing at port 2, c, means a problem one of the ( 2) 11 pin connectors


----------



## Philbilly2

Had a few dozen beers so if I missed it... I appoligize.

I am not a ford guy, but is there a different harness between 05 and 16 headlights? I can't see the same stone age headlights in 2016... but what do I know.

OP if there is, do you have this new harness?


----------



## cwren2472

Philbilly2 said:


> Had a few dozen beers so if I missed it... I appoligize.
> 
> I am not a ford guy, but is there a different harness between 05 and 16 headlights? I can't see the same stone age headlights in 2016... but what do I know.
> 
> OP if there is, do you have this new harness?


they are both H13 (05 and later). Officially you aren't supposed to use the 4 port module on that new of a truck but I've heard it works fine


----------



## Lexino

I have after market 16 head lights and they plunged right into my 05 np.. the only difference is I have 2 low bulbs and two high bulbs where before there was only 2 bulbs for highs and lows .. but still only the one plug from the truck makes them work.. so I don’t know if that has something to do with it ..


----------



## Lexino

Truck isn’t new it’s still a 05 just looks like a 16..


----------



## Lexino

No ground on port 2 pin c.... I do have it at the solenoid


----------



## Lexino

I don’t have ground at port 2 bin c.. question when I check for ground is that with the plow hooked to the truck? I’m thinking it would matter and I just checked without it hooked up.. if that’s right can I add a jumper wire in the 11 pin harness to make it seem as the plow was hooked up?


----------



## Lexino

K I jumped 2 and 7 from the 11 pin and still no ground at port 2 pin c... so I’d guess the 11 pin harness is no good. Let me know what you think when you get a chance.. thanks again guys I knew with a little help I can find the problem here and get it fixed ..


----------



## cwren2472

Yes, the plow would have to be plugged in or those two pins jumped. 

On the pwr/grnd cable is that thick plastic snap on connector going to the ground wire. Confirm it is connected to the 11 pin harness and fully seated.

If it is, unplug it and see if you have ground d on the power cable end of that connector. If yes, the 11 pin harness is bad and needs to be replaced. If no, then there is a problem with the power cable


----------



## Lexino

I have ground on both sides of the plastic ground by the battery and the one that comes off the 11 pin harness. Jumping the 11pin didn’t give me ground at port 2 c. So my 11 pin is bad from what you said so 150$ will get me a new one and we will see if that fixes the problem..


----------



## cwren2472

Lexino said:


> I have ground on both sides of the plastic ground by the battery and the one that comes off the 11 pin harness. Jumping the 11pin didn't give me ground at port 2 c. So my 11 pin is bad from what you said so 150$ will get me a new one and we will see if that fixes the problem..


It does sound like that harness is bad. You may want to try bending the cord at the molded end while someone else watches the controller inside. Sometimes bending that cord will make a connection inside. It won't fix the problem but will help confirm it before you pay for the new cord.


----------



## Lexino

Thanks for all your help!!! Got a new harness and everything works as it should.


----------



## maylandscaping

Thank you LEXINO for not giving up and thanks CWREN for your patience and knowledge!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maylandscaping

the gun was in my mouth and right before i was about to pull the trigger, i found this thread. you saved my life!!!

jk but very grateful to have stumbled upon this thread.


----------

